# Ics sdk



## dbrock1980 (Aug 25, 2011)

i heard about this SDK for ICS but can someone explain to me what the hype is about it and whats it useful for?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Nothing for us. If you watched the demo...it allows developers to hook their applications into the new OS features.


----------



## 80hd (Aug 17, 2011)

It's a virtual machine running Android 4.0 
Right now it just means that devs can get a jumpstart testing out their apps and widgets without having to own an ICS phone. 
What this definitely does not mean (yet) is that there is any way to make progress porting ICS to other phones without Google's blessing.
The source code is rumored to be available shortly after the Galaxy Nexus hits shelves. Then things will really get exciting. 


A short explanation on the difference between a release including/excluding source code
(In case you're curious)

The difference between compiled software and source-code is that source code is basically the blueprint that can be used to modify and then build a program/operating system etc.

The reason honeycomb was never ported to phones is that without the source (blueprint), there is no practical way to modify and rebuild modules to work on different hardware. This task would be like having a socket set and a tape measure and then using those tools to work backwards from a sports car and figure out how to replicate it *and *the factory it came from. To attempt to do so is close to as much work as the original designer put in and it would still never be a perfect replica.


----------

